# L'angolo della grafica 2D/3D



## Canonista (27 Novembre 2012)

Cosa ne dite di un angolino ritagliato per gli utenti che si dilettano - con più o meno costanza e risultati - nella grafica? 

Io mi diletto nella grafica 2D, faccio immaginette e illustrazioni per i microstock e faccio immagini personalizzate per siti web. Inoltre, ogni tanto, faccio qualche fotomontaggio di qualche mio scatto.

Sto iniziando ad imparare After Effects perché mi interessa l'aspetto dell'animazione video.


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Novembre 2012)

Giro all'admin, ma io dico che è una buona idea 

Edit: Chi vuole può postare i propri lavori


----------



## BB7 (27 Novembre 2012)

Io uso Photoshop Extended CS6... ma solo come hobby nulla di serio


----------



## Canonista (27 Novembre 2012)

Bene Kurt 



BB7 ha scritto:


> Io uso Photoshop Extended CS6... ma solo come hobby nulla di serio



Eh, io non ho ancora avuto tempo per "comprare" la suite CS6, cosa è migliorato?
Comunque anche io faccio cose tutt'altro che professionali! Se facessi roba professionale già a 19 anni sarei pieno di soldi 

Dai posta qualcosa! Tra stasera e domani vedo di postare qualcosa anche io


----------



## BB7 (27 Novembre 2012)

Ci sono dei bei miglioramenti come al solito, a memoria ti dico: l'interfaccia, la funzione Crop, qualche Filtro Blur nuovo ecc... (se googli trovi tutto). Cmq ultimamente sto usando PS davvero raramente... quando ho iniziato facevo Wallpapers poi sono passato alle Signatures (immagini piccole). I miei lavori sono tutti di mesi fa cmq eccone alcuni:
























Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Ce ne sono altre ma non ho voglia di cercarle xD Cmq ultimamente uso PS solo per "abbellire" qualche foto su richiesta dei miei amici che poi mettono su fb...


----------



## Cm Punk (27 Novembre 2012)

Qualche anno fà la grafica era una delle mie passioni, con il tempo ho lasciato perdere questo hobby e ormai credo di non essere capace di fare nulla 
Naturalmente usavo photoshop e di certo non facevo niente di professionale ma solo per divertimento, la passione mi ha preso frequentando qualche forum sulla grafica su ff abbastanza rinomati a quei tempi (si parla di 2007,2008,2009) ed ero riuscito a raggiungere un livello buono.
Mi dispiace aver perso quasi tutti i miei lavori, se non ricordo male avevo una gallery su deviantart e su photobucket però non ricordo più username e pass 



BB7 ha scritto:


> Ci sono dei bei miglioramenti come al solito, a memoria ti dico: l'interfaccia, la funzione Crop, qualche Filtro Blur nuovo ecc... (se googli trovi tutto). Cmq ultimamente sto usando PS davvero raramente... quando ho iniziato facevo Wallpapers poi sono passato alle Signatures (immagini piccole). I miei lavori sono tutti di mesi fa cmq eccone alcuni:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il logo è davvero bello
Per quanto riguarda le sign, la prima è la migliore, anche se il font non è perfetto, cioè stona un pò con il resto della sign, comunque sei molto bravo ​


----------



## Canonista (27 Novembre 2012)

A me invece piace la terza sign e mi sembra la migliore...questo detto non conoscendo lo stock originale, sicuramente avrai usato c4d vari,texture e pennelli fantasy o semisplatter. Io ho sempre odiato le sign 
Per i wall avevo conosciuto uno su un forum che aveva uno stile spettacolare, disegnava lo stock a matita, passava tutto a pc ed elaborava; mi pare si chiami Fungila o qualcosa del genere.
Io mi sto buttando sulle cag.atine business (dove si pensa alla vendibilità piuttosto che alla bellezza della grafica o della foto), ma ho iniziato davvero da poco sui microstock, non ancora mi ci metto seriamente...anche perché ho poco tempo: Cerca immagini: da: simonemascetti


----------



## Canonista (27 Novembre 2012)

EDIT: prima immagine venduta su Fotolia! E' la grafica del menù rossonero (  ) per Natale...peccato che è stata venduta in abbonamento


----------



## Canonista (16 Dicembre 2012)

Rettifico: 4 vendite su Fotolia e una su DepositPhotos

L'obiettivo delle 100 vendite si avvicina


----------



## Canonista (20 Dicembre 2012)

Tanto per uppare...


----------



## Canonista (2 Gennaio 2013)

Sono in posizione 4000 su Fotolia, non malissimo, ma la settimana è appena iniziata...

Oggi cazzeggio (direttamente dalla copertina del mio feis):


----------

